# Reel selection--- Perfect bull red surf reel



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

I know this has come up before, but im just curious what reels you guys prefer for surf fishing. Talking about from the sand, not yak.

I've got 4 or 5 penn 209's on 8' rods that i have been using but they don't work to great.

Im looking at getting just 2 good setups. 

American rodsmith 10' rods

either abu garcia big game 1000

or penn 320 gti


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

ive casted the gold BG 1000's and they will fly! How are the penn 320's as far as casting? i figure lining it with braid and toping off with mono to get more line


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Dawia Sealine SHV 30


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Jolly Roger said:


> Dawia Sealine SHV 30


X2... hard to beat the bang for buck on this reel


----------



## GTO John (Aug 13, 2007)

Ninjazx9rrida said:


> How are the penn 320's as far as casting? i figure lining it with braid and toping off with mono to get more line


They're alright, I have a 320 GT2 which is the newer version, and I just have it as a backup anymore. For about the same price you could get a sealine 30 which is a much better casting reel than the penn 320s or the big game abu.

John


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

well i guess that answers my question! Thanks fellas. Im having trouble finding the 30 . is it on the diawa site? or is the sealine SLH?

www.diawa.com


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Do not know if I would trust that link you posted.

Looks as if they have made some upgrades to the Sealine 30 and gave it some new letters.

Either way, same reel.

Dawia Sealine-X 30SHA

http://www.charkbait.com/cs/csrd.htm

Here is a link to the Daiwa website

http://www.daiwa.com/Reel/detail.aspx?ID=190


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

dang, i spelt it wrong! Thanks JR


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Here's another vote for the SHV or SHA 30 or 40. However, except for the low gear ratio, 209s make great surf reels. I've caught hundreds of pounds of surf fish on mine over the years. Even though I've gone more state of the art now, I still carry one as a backup reel. Keep the reels and upgrade your rods.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I really like my Penn 525 mag/Tica 12' combo, launches a mile and still able to horse in big bull reds with it with authority.


----------



## reelrprman (Apr 2, 2006)

*reel repair*

ninjaax9rrida if you would like to get those other reels cleaned real good let me know.Mike's Fishing Reel Repair 832 316 6878
Thanks Mike


----------



## reelrprman (Apr 2, 2006)

*reel repair*

yeah ninja if you would like to grt those other reels in shape so they willdo better give me a call


----------



## reelrprman (Apr 2, 2006)

*my number for mikes fishing reel repair*

832 316 6879


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

Thanks Mike. I bought them off ebay and had all 5 of them cleaned/repaired and what not. after the first season half of them pretty much went from no drag to to much drag. Im done with the 209's! prob give them to my cousins so they wont borrow my new ones! ill give them your contact info though


----------



## Torpedo (May 21, 2004)

What JLME said. However if RAMBO went surf fishing he'd use a Penn 525 Mag on A Breakaway 11'9" rod spooled with 20 lb test, a tapered shockleader, pulley rig with an 8/0 Gamagatsu Octupus hook and an aerodynamic weight. That set up will catch anything from whiting to 5 foot shark. I can say that cause I own one and it works. If you want backlashes get the Daiwa but you can always send it to me for a mag job for $20 which is the same difference you'd pay for the 525 and its adjustable.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

I have cracked three frames on Penn 525. 


If you want a Piece of **** buy a Penn.:rotfl:


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Jolly Roger said:


> I have cracked three frames on Penn 525.
> 
> If you want a Piece of **** buy a Penn.:rotfl:


Well you aint supposed to use them to club the sharks with JR. :tongue:


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

justletmein said:


> Well you aint supposed to use them to club the sharks with JR. :tongue:


Maybe that is what I am doing wrong.


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

I have Penns diawas and abu 7000s out of all of them "I think"I like the 7000 with 20# test as long as there is no seaweed. If there is seaweed you need to go bigger..


----------



## ronnie collins (May 21, 2004)

Big Game 7500 ct's if you can find them any more. the gold ones don't do a whole lot for me.


----------



## STEVEBAIT2 (Aug 15, 2006)

GRANDSON AN I USE A NEWELL 235 AN SQUIDDER FOR BULL RED,SHARK,
RAY AN JACK'S. 20LBS TEST. 12' UGLY STICK'S. CAST A MILE.


----------



## Torpedo (May 21, 2004)

Jolly Roger said:


> I have cracked three frames on Penn 525.
> 
> If you want a Piece of **** buy a Penn.:rotfl:


I have over 20 Penns, only problem I have ever had with one is a 8500SS that the drag knob came loose from the nut.:ac550:


----------



## Torpedo (May 21, 2004)

STEVEBAIT2 said:


> GRANDSON AN I USE A NEWELL 235 AN SQUIDDER FOR BULL RED,SHARK,
> RAY AN JACK'S. 20LBS TEST. 12' UGLY STICK'S. CAST A MILE.
> 
> That ain't no Ugly Stik Steve! Nice baits!


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Torpedo said:


> I have over 20 Penns, only problem I have ever had with one is a 8500SS that the drag knob came loose from the nut.:ac550:


I got about a 100 Penns. Been selling the pices of junk to make room for Avets and Daiwas. When the handle broke of last Penn 525, I chunked it to the side. Have grown tierd of fixing Penns.

Once Penn started to make them in China they have went down hill fast. Penn is going to be another example of a once great reel maker that nowdays makes piles of ****. Same thing happened to Abu.


----------



## scuppersancho (May 25, 2006)

Torpedo said:


> STEVEBAIT2 said:
> 
> 
> > That ain't no Ugly Stik Steve! Nice baits!
> ...


----------



## STEVEBAIT2 (Aug 15, 2006)

Torpedo said:


> STEVEBAIT2 said:
> 
> 
> > GRANDSON AN I USE A NEWELL 235 AN SQUIDDER FOR BULL RED,SHARK,
> ...


----------



## STEVEBAIT2 (Aug 15, 2006)

scuppersancho said:


> Torpedo said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah it is, he re-wraps them. They look sweet too.
> ...


----------



## bullred764 (Apr 24, 2006)

That is a nice rod steve


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Newell 338 or 344


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Now thats a wrapping house Stevebait2.......I'm officially jealous.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

STEVEBAIT2 said:


> Torpedo said:
> 
> 
> > YOUR RIGHT THAT IS A PRETTY STICK AFTER I STRIPED IT AN REWRAP
> ...


----------

